# Veleno Designs E-Series Tower Dropin Review



## csshih (Jul 13, 2010)

Hello All!

I'm very excited to show off a review of a little dropin crafted by Steve Ku, who has named his company Veleno Designs. He had an initial run, but because of problems associated with the driver he obtained, a second run was made with updated drivers.. This review covers the neutral white 2 mode module.

The dropin is meant to be a direct substitute of the Surefire incandescent dropin for E-series lights. It will only fit in the incandescent format of the light.

Tested OTF Lumens -- From BigChelis
Cool White Model: 299.2 Lumens Peak






First off, we'll start with the packaging. Veleno Designs didn't bother to waste money on fancy packaging, and instead opted to make do with what's currently available on the market.
The dropin is actually ingeniously packaged in what appears to be one of those little capsules that used to be common in vending machines which dispence toys..... if only we flashaholics could find such a vending machine which dispensed dropins 





Regardless, the dropin is very well packaged and doesn't look like it will be damaged during transit. Mine wasn't.





The dropin itself is made of brass. Ignore the copper on the module for the moment as that is in a different image.





The emitter board appears hand ground, but it is centered well, and soldering looks fine.





the dropin actually included a pretty long strip of copper tape, rather expensive stuff for the record. It appears there is a high variance inside surefire e heads and the tape will make the module fit more snugly for better heat dissipation.










The dropin compared to the stock e2e bulb.





fit's fine! the module also goes inside the battery tube itself







*Comparison Beamshots*:

comparing the dropin to the stock bulb (running on brand new cells)





..



..

of course, the above image was on low, this is on high! buahahhaha








*Outdoor Beamshots*:
Veleno Designs E series XP-G Dropin *1x17670*















*Runtime*:






As you can probably tell, I like this module quite a bit! There was only one other tower module for the e series produced, and I believe it was koala's custom towers with a rebel emitter. It's been a while and I feel Ku's dropin is a worthy upgrade to our e series lights.
Pretty short conclusion -- but I'll just flat out say it: Buy it before it's gone! I think I have a new EDC (surefire e2e..  )

these little gems are available ion the veleno designs website:



do visit it!


----------



## KDOG3 (Jul 13, 2010)

Oh wow! That is awesome! Will this run on a single primary? I'm gonna look at his site now...Argh it doesn't say if it will run in an E1e with a primary. That would absolutely ROCK if it did!


----------



## Crenshaw (Jul 13, 2010)

I guess I was one of the earlier adopters.. My faulty first run is being replaced.. can't wait!

These little things make my light happy

Crenshaw


----------



## csshih (Jul 13, 2010)

KDOG3 said:


> Oh wow! That is awesome! Will this run on a single primary? I'm gonna look at his site now...Argh it doesn't say if it will run in an E1e with a primary. That would absolutely ROCK if it did!



time to check..  I'll go try it now.

edit: unfortunately not.. it works fine on a r123A though!

edit again: refresh veleno's website. I believe he is adding some info now


----------



## KDOG3 (Jul 13, 2010)

AHA! I see he says *Single CR123 version to come soon! Excellent...


----------



## KDOG3 (Jul 13, 2010)

I just hope the module is robust and built to last. The contacts to the emitter don't look that solid. But I really can't say of course. I hope the 3 mode is available in single cr123 version as well.


----------



## csshih (Jul 13, 2010)

the emitter seems to be held down well with some sort of heat conducting epoxy.. which will keep the wires stable.

ever look inside a computer chip? those things have crazy thin wires, but the entire chip is held together well, so the wires don't move!

In his sales thread, steve said "current units are shipping with epoxy on the leads". which should make it better.

one issue I can see is if one bumps the led while putting it in the head .. you have to be careful with the led as the design has to be like this.


----------



## KDOG3 (Jul 13, 2010)

I wonder if I could get it with a lower output on high with the 3 mode. I'd like it to get a solid 90 minutes on high flat regulation.

Are the electronics fully potted? I'm wondering how heat will affect it in a small light like an E1e.


----------



## bigchelis (Jul 13, 2010)

These drop-ins are awesome. They provide alot of light and at just 1A they are a perfect balance. I measured the cool tint.


Surefire E2e___________XP-G R5 Cool________1 Thrustfire 17670_________299.2______1 sec________________________
*KuKu drop-in*__________________Single Mode________________________ 257.7______30 sec________________________
__________________________________________________ ______________253.8______1 min_________________________
___________________________________________1A at tail_____________ 252.3______2 min_________________________
__________________________________________________ ______________ 252.3______3 min________________________


----------



## smokelaw1 (Jul 13, 2010)

KDOG3 said:


> AHA! I see he says *Single CR123 version to come soon! Excellent...


 
AWESOME! I think that will be a great update to my little e1e.


----------



## KDOG3 (Jul 13, 2010)

Hows the throw? I'm more of a throw junkie. The pics look ok but there are only about a foot from the wall...


----------



## bigchelis (Jul 13, 2010)

KDOG3 said:


> Hows the throw? I'm more of a throw junkie. The pics look ok but there are only about a foot from the wall...


 
For being in such a small reflector it has some throw, but that is due to the brute lumens comming out of that little module.

It has a noticeable hotspot, but more of a 50% throw 50% flood = IMHO


EDIT: I was comparing this in throw to my super throwers, so it wasn't a fair fight. Yes, this is a throwy little light. Especially considering how small that reflector is.

Most importantly this drop-in fits sooooooo many E-series lights that it is hard to decide where to stuff them in.


----------



## prime77 (Jul 13, 2010)

How often are these dropins available on his new website. I really want one for my E2D?


----------



## Zeruel (Jul 13, 2010)

Taken from MP with Ku's permission.

Outdoor beam shots.
2 mode 1 amp neutral vs stock MN03 bulb





Indoor beam shots.
Stock MN03 vs 2 mode 1 amp neutral
MN03







E-Module 2 mode 1.0A low







E-Module 2 mode 1.0A high








This run's mode's and max output shots

Stock E2E incan





2-mode 1.0A low





2-mode 1.0A high





2-mode 1.4A low





2-mode 1.4A high





3-mode 1.0A low





3-mode 1.0A med





3-mode 1.0A high





3-mode 1.4A low





3-mode 1.4A med





3-mode 1.4A high





2-mode 1.4A vs SF E2DL
low





high






Last run's beamshots for comparison of beam charactoristics

Outdoor 8 meters to tree

Control





LF2XT XP-E Q4 Alkaline





LF3XT XR-E Q5 Panasonic CR123





Quark AA XP-E Eneloop





SureFire E1e with XP-G R5 Module Panasonic CR123





Indoor 2 feet to wall

LF2XT XP-E Q4 Alkaline





LF3XT XR-E Q5 Panasonic CR123





Quark AA XP-E Eneloop





SureFire E1e with XP-G R5 Module Panasonic CR123





Group LF2XT, LF3XT, Quark AA, SF E1e XP-G


----------



## KDOG3 (Jul 13, 2010)

Oh wow. I am REALLY interested in a 3-mode when its available for singe primaries...

EDIT: Is it possible to get custom/desired output levels? That would be great.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Jul 13, 2010)

That e1e is drool-inducing! Two stage for me, please!


----------



## Roger Sully (Jul 13, 2010)

Oh Great... Now I have to go back to buying E series lights again...


----------



## csshih (Jul 13, 2010)

ack! I've been beat beamshots wise  I believe ku is working on another batch now

I thought I forgot something in the review.. added a little line telling readers otf from your results bigC


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Jul 14, 2010)

Does anyone know if this will fit an E2D (60 lumen)?

Thanks,
Flavio


----------



## gswitter (Jul 14, 2010)

The first run fit every Surefire and most of the aftermarket E-series bodies I tried. I don't have an E2D, but with an appropriate bezel, it fits on my E2DL body.


----------



## ampdude (Jul 14, 2010)

How reliable do you think the circuit board contact will be in the long run? Looks pretty thin compared to the stock MN lamps. Also, is there going to be a single mode version available?

I actually use my lights, so I'm not really into the multi-mode stuff they tend to be a major hindrance for me. Any word on a high CRI version?


----------



## csshih (Jul 14, 2010)

I haven't seen a problem with a circuit board contact before, to be honest. e01s have that sort of contact if I recall, and I haven't heard a report of one failing.. (the e01 is twisty which gets much much more wear).

hrm... not sure any of the popular high cri LEDs will fit on a tower like a XPG.


----------



## strinq (Jul 14, 2010)

Looks very impressive so far. 
And looks to be a great 'upgrade' for the E series light.


----------



## hakyru (Jul 14, 2010)

My Tower Module (neutral white 2 mode module) for my E1e received yesterday,It works perfectly and it emits a wonderful light.
I have used a AW battery RCR123.
Now mine e1e has a new life :thumbsup:


----------



## KDOG3 (Jul 14, 2010)

Please forgive this question but how is the reputation of the vendor? How well are these things made? I'm looking for bombproof construction. Are they fully potted? To the owners, being brutally honest, how would you rate the construction? I just haven't heard of Steve Ku or Veleno designs, thats all.


----------



## ninemm (Jul 14, 2010)

KDOG3 said:


> Please forgive this question but how is the reputation of the vendor? How well are these things made? I'm looking for bombproof construction. Are they fully potted? To the owners, being brutally honest, how would you rate the construction? I just haven't heard of Steve Ku or Veleno designs, thats all.



Steve is fully potting my module. Not sure if this will be a future "standard" feature or if he will offer it for an additional charge. He's definitely seeking to make extremely reliable modules. Steve's a great guy to boot. Always eager to help resolve any issue that might arise with one of his products.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 14, 2010)

I think it's awesome but you have to drop the dime to really know it yourself. Feel it's heft, see the giant spill width, put it to use.
Come on, it's solid brass.


----------



## sfca (Jul 14, 2010)

KDOG3 said:


> Please forgive this question but how is the reputation of the vendor? How well are these things made? I'm looking for bombproof construction. Are they fully potted? To the owners, being brutally honest, how would you rate the construction? I just haven't heard of Steve Ku or Veleno designs, thats all.



Isn't Steve the guy who sells the Liteflux lights over @ the marketplace? I'd say he has a following..


----------



## csshih (Jul 14, 2010)

KDOG3 said:


> I just haven't heard of Steve Ku or Veleno designs, thats all.



also known as kuku427 on cpf/cpfmp, long time seller of liteflux products, relatively recently got into making TI parts for liteflux, then expanded and started making his own stuff. :thumbsup: :twothumbs

I have only seen cheers on cpfmp for his service.


----------



## LG&M (Jul 14, 2010)

I have been waiting for them to get back in stock over in the marketplace. For I think $42.50 When I saw this thread yesterday I swear the site had them listed for $45. Now they have jumped to $55 and still not in stock. Whats that about? I was all over it at $45. Now I don't know. How much will they be by the time they are in stock?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 14, 2010)

$6312.10 :nana:


----------



## csshih (Jul 14, 2010)

ya know, the incandescent bulbs are 20 bucks... wouldn't even triple be worth it? :thinking:


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 14, 2010)

Then there is the savings in batteries.........................:naughty:


----------



## LG&M (Jul 14, 2010)

And the added lumens but that's not my point. I would have got one a wile back on the marketplace if they were in stock. Now you give them a glowing review (Nice review by the way) they still aren't in stock and the price jumps 25%. It it worth it maybe. Is it a cool move. No


----------



## csshih (Jul 14, 2010)

I chatted with steve a bit.. the price increase is because of a increase in price of the driver and overall operating costs.


----------



## LG&M (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks for talking to him about it.


----------



## BarryG (Jul 14, 2010)

Any news on when it will be back in stock? I blew the bulb in my E2D a little while back and haven't gotten another one yet, this one might be my next purchase!

Barry


----------



## Colorblinded (Jul 14, 2010)

These look awfully nice. I was considering the VME head plus some drop in for my E2e but this would be even better for keeping the size down. I don't use CR123 lights much but I keep one in my car as an emergency light and keep some spare batteries because of their long term stability.

I may have to get one of these.


----------



## KuKu427 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi guys, 
Just thought I'd drop in and post an update here too because CPFMP is down.

All modules shipping after 7/13 will now be potted and LED leads will also be epoxied down for extra protection. The LED dome is probably the weakest link in the chain at this point. 

Prices have also gone up to 52.00 + shipping due to the increased cost of having custom-sized versions of the 2nd run drivers made and the extra work involved with potting the electronics. 

They should be back in stock within two week's time, hopefully sooner.


----------



## KDOG3 (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks for replying Steve. Hope I didn't offend you with my questions about the quality of these modules. I just will probably be able to get away with buying ONE light due to finances so if I buy this - that will be it for awhile for me, so it has to last. 

I'm interested in a 3 mode version. Will there be any custom ordering available? I was thinking that a primary cr123 (3.0V) would be better running at maybe 750ma on high instead of 1.0a due to heat issues in a small bodied light such as an E1e, if not no biggie - it won't stop me from getting it! LOL.

Will the driver be able to handle both a primary and an RCR? 

Can you comment on what the output/current draw levels are in the 3 mode/1xcr123 primary version that will be coming out?

This is *very* high on my list.


----------



## KDOG3 (Jul 14, 2010)

Oh and just to add a suggestion. Using glow epoxy might be a cool trick.


----------



## KuKu427 (Jul 14, 2010)

KDOG3 said:


> Thanks for replying Steve. Hope I didn't offend you with my questions about the quality of these modules. I just will probably be able to get away with buying ONE light due to finances so if I buy this - that will be it for awhile for me, so it has to last.
> I'm interested in a 3 mode version. Will there be any custom ordering available? I was thinking that a primary cr123 (3.0V) would be better running at maybe 750ma on high instead of 1.0a due to heat issues in a small bodied light such as an E1e, if not no biggie - it won't stop me from getting it! LOL.
> Will the driver be able to handle both a primary and an RCR?
> Can you comment on what the output/current draw levels are in the 3 mode/1xcr123 primary version that will be coming out?
> ...



No problem. Good question to ask when you don't know the maker. 

The single CR123/RCR driver is a *single* mode driver from the Sandwich Shoppe:
http://theledguy.chainreactionweb.com/product_info.php?cPath=48_49_61&products_id=1107
The stock option is a 1 amp board. Other levels are available on request. 

This module is more for instances where you want to quickly illuminate the the room in short bursts hence no modes.

One buyer has already done that to his module. He posted a pic on CPFMP.


----------



## KDOG3 (Jul 14, 2010)

AAAAUUUUGGGGHHH! So the 2 or 3 mode versions won't run off a single primary? Please say it ain't so!

EDIT: What about one like this? 3 mode that will work with 1 primary:

http://theledguy.chainreactionweb.com/product_info.php?cPath=48_49_61&products_id=1153


----------



## KuKu427 (Jul 14, 2010)

Ah ... sorry it is so...

The GDuP is a very good driver. However you do get what you pay for. Did you check happen to catch the price?


----------



## KDOG3 (Jul 14, 2010)

Yeah I did unfortunatly. Dang. Back to the ol' drawing board. SO CLOSE!


----------



## Flashlike (Jul 14, 2010)

Steve --

In the description on your web page on these it says "Two mode electronic driver with memory function". 

Does the 3-mode module also have memory function? 

The information also says "Input voltage range 2.8V to 6V" which seems a little confusing if they won't run on a single CR123 primary battery (3V). 

Also, do we need to wait until they are in stock to order them or can we "pre-order" them now?


----------



## notsofast (Jul 15, 2010)

I am using an AW IMR123 cell in my E1e. Both the first run and the second run towers work fine. 

It makes for a great light weight multi-mode EDC.


----------



## KuKu427 (Jul 15, 2010)

Flashlike said:


> Steve --
> In the description on your web page on these it says "Two mode electronic driver with memory function".
> Does the 3-mode module also have memory function?
> The information also says "Input voltage range 2.8V to 6V" which seems a little confusing if they won't run on a single CR123 primary battery (3V).
> Also, do we need to wait until they are in stock to order them or can we "pre-order" them now?


Don't want this to look like a sales thread. I will try to answer question by updating my website. 


notsofast said:


> I am using an AW IMR123 cell in my E1e. Both the first run and the second run towers work fine.
> It makes for a great light weight multi-mode EDC.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Viper715 (Jul 15, 2010)

I don't know if it is typical but I have one and am using it in a E1e and mine works off of a single primary 123 cell. The output is lower by about 25-50% but it still has both modes. I will use it with a RCR most of the time but I like that it works with a primary for those occasions that I am not prepared with a fresh RCR. 

I love that I have my e1e back in rotation now. It was one of my first better lights when I went through the academy about 10 years ago. I sold it off and then one I saw this drop in I bought it back from the friend I sold it to. Boy am I glad I did. This is the perfect upgrade for a e series light. It just got done serving as barbecue illumination device. The neutral rendered the color of my steaks perfectly. You hit a home run with this one Steve.


----------



## ampdude (Jul 15, 2010)

Is there a board available capable of running off two RCR or IMR cells?


----------



## KuKu427 (Jul 15, 2010)

Viper715 said:


> I don't know if it is typical but I have one and am using it in a E1e and mine works off of a single primary 123 cell. The output is lower by about 25-50% but it still has both modes. I will use it with a RCR most of the time but I like that it works with a primary for those occasions that I am not prepared with a fresh RCR.
> I love that I have my e1e back in rotation now. It was one of my first better lights when I went through the academy about 10 years ago. I sold it off and then one I saw this drop in I bought it back from the friend I sold it to. Boy am I glad I did. This is the perfect upgrade for a e series light. It just got done serving as barbecue illumination device. The neutral rendered the color of my steaks perfectly. You hit a home run with this one Steve.


:thumbsup: No, it's not typical. Some modules with very low Vf LEDs with clean tailcap/body tubes will run fairly well on 1 CR123. I've also stopped carrying cool white and went back to neutral. I would actually recommend neutral for these modules as the SF reflector sometimes make the cool white tint a little funky.


----------



## bigchelis (Jul 15, 2010)

KuKu,

Another thing some folks have to consider is the tailcap.

I found while testing my Malkoff VME/ M30 combo that I lost well over 100 less OTF lumens due to clickie E-series tailcaps. At 1st I thought it was the spacers, but later I concluded it was the clikies in natural color.


The E-series stock twistie tailcaps fixed this current problem and the E1b tailcap also worked great.

Another way to fix the problem is keep the clickies on and use them as twisties.

bigC


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 15, 2010)

I've been using a nice Aleph cap with a McClicky....... Didn't even try the stock one!
Now I'll just stick with it.


----------



## bigchelis (Jul 15, 2010)

Sgt. LED said:


> I've been using a nice Aleph cap with a McClicky....... Didn't even try the stock one!
> Now I'll just stick with it.


 

If the E-series McClickies are anything like the C-series that have the Brass/McClicky package = even better then twisties.


----------



## BigBluefish (Jul 15, 2010)

bigchelis said:


> KuKu,
> 
> Another thing some folks have to consider is the tailcap.
> 
> ...


 
Should we expect the E1e and E2 tailcaps in Black (HA) and Satin Gray (Type II) to work any better than the stock E1e clickies in Natural HA?


----------



## gswitter (Jul 15, 2010)

bigchelis said:


> If the E-series McClickies are anything like the C-series that have the Brass/McClicky package = even better then twisties.


Most E-series tailcaps that can/do use McClickys don't require a retaining ring. So, they should perform at least as well as the modded C-series tails.


----------



## gswitter (Jul 15, 2010)

BigBluefish said:


> Should we expect the E1e and E2 tailcaps in Black (HA) and Satin Gray (Type II) to work any better than the stock E1e clickies in Natural HA?


The tail cap housings themselves aren't part of the circuit, so it depends on the switch mechanism. Surefire's revised that switch a few times, so maybe some generations have more or less resistance than others.


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Jul 15, 2010)

bigchelis said:


> Another way to fix the problem is keep the clickies on and use them as twisties.



While I haven't noticed this yet myself; I just wanted to point out that the above isn't true. The activation method doesn't matter as the electricity still flows through the same path. The only time where twisting could be better is if the contacts are dirty, then it may help clean the contact with the battery tube. It would be better just to keep the contacts clean.

If I have time I'll test the output on the same battery but different body/tailcap configurations. I don't expect to notice anything unless I'm running in high mode with a run-down battery. Thanks for bringing this up; I'm interested to see what some testing shows.


----------



## ampdude (Jul 15, 2010)

bigchelis said:


> Another way to fix the problem is keep the clickies on and use them as twisties.
> 
> bigC



That doesn't make any sense at all.


----------



## ninemm (Jul 23, 2010)

Just wanted to bump this thread for more views and update it with my thoughts regarding the module. 

I've been using it for a couple days now and I have to say it is a even better than I could have hoped for. 

Mine is a 1.4a two mode neutral. It has a great smooth beam with a pleasingly just on the warm side of neutral tint. No hint of green or other colors in my example. 

While the low may not be *uber* low it is the perfect level for navigating outside in the dark without attracting a ton of attention. 

This module coupled with an F04 makes an excellent walking around light. And if you need throw simply pop off the diffuser and this little baby will throw a large round hotspot a good distance away. Very impressive for such a small reflector. 

I just want to say thank Steve (kuku) for creating such innovative and well made products to the CPF community. I hope you never stop!

(P.S. That means get working on that E-Series tailcap!   )


----------



## DHart (Jul 23, 2010)

Steve's got an order from me as well... for a neutral 3-level. I have an E1e and an E2 languishing in a drawer (and they have a lot of company in that drawer!). With Steve's LED module, my E1e and E2 flashlights will likely re-blossom like Phoenixes (or would that be Phoenixi?)


----------



## ninemm (Jul 23, 2010)

DHart said:


> Steve's got an order from me as well... for a neutral 3-level. I have an E1e and an E2 languishing in a drawer (and they have a lot of company in that drawer!). With Steve's LED module, my E1e and E2 flashlights will likely re-blossom like Phoenixes (or would that be Phoenixi?)



These modules are sure to breath new life into those incans! I am digging your avatar btw DHart. :thumbsup:


----------



## DHart (Jul 23, 2010)

ninemm.... glad ya like the pup.... he's my ever-constant companion, my 6 year old Golden/Lab cross... "Mister Harley". (Yeah, I ride a Road Glide Custom). Diggin' your avatar as well, and your screen name! Guess I might have called myself something like "pointfourfivein" or "pointfourohin"... and I'm a nine fan as well!  Great guns, flashlights, motorcycles, and dogs.... sure make livin' life more enjoyable! :thumbsup:


----------



## skyfire (Jul 23, 2010)

Ive been eyeing an E2E for a long time. and this will definitely make me finally buy one. 6p, c2 and other surefires never really appealed to me, but the E-series are something else 

Kuku, will there be more 1.4 amp, 2 mode drivers??? 

also anyone know if there is satin grey E2E in type 3 "hard anodized"?


----------



## KuKu427 (Jul 23, 2010)

Sorry, no more 1.4 amps. 
According to BigC's data the .4 is wasted after 1~3 minutes and there wasn't really that noticeable output to the human eye. 
That's why the new boards had one 7135 chip removed to shrink the overall board size down while spacing out the components at the same time, giving the epoxy more room to flow into the cracks.


----------



## ninemm (Jul 23, 2010)

ninemm said:


> Just wanted to bump this thread for more views and update it with my thoughts regarding the module.
> 
> I've been using it for a couple days now and I have to say it is a even better than I could have hoped for.
> 
> ...



Moving my mini review to the next page.


----------



## J_Roc (Jul 26, 2010)

Can anyone please tell me how this drop-in compares to the latest SF E2DL? Which one has more throw? Thanks.


----------



## ninemm (Jul 26, 2010)

I don't have an E2DL to compare to, but I'm almost positive that the tir of the E2DL is going to out throw the e series incan reflector.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 26, 2010)

I can, TIR has more throw.

The E drop-in has a great beam profile! More useable.


----------



## J_Roc (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks guys! I have been looking hard at these drop ins lately, but had the chance to try out the new E2DL last night and was pretty impressed with the throw on it, so I was looking for a comparison between the two. (sorry for the thread hijack)


----------



## skyfire (Jul 27, 2010)

so i have a neutral xpg on pre-order.

i have an E2DL. that fits 17670s very snug.

question now is... should i get an E2E, or E1E? i was first thinking of the E2E. but now i think the E1E would give me much more lego options.  i really like the shrouded tailcap of the e2dl, and will probably also get a McTC, with McClicky, unless someone suggest something better.

so... anybody know if the E2DL and E2E bodies are suppose to be the same? and are the E2E, and E1E heads the same?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 27, 2010)

Yes
no


----------



## skyfire (Jul 27, 2010)

Sgt. LED said:


> Yes
> no



hmm. so the E2E and E1E heads are not the same?
whats the difference? 
and can the E1E head lego onto the E2 body?


----------



## notsofast (Jul 27, 2010)

From my experience E series threads are all the same. Incest is rabid they all screw together. 

I have run my E2DL head on an E1e using an IMR battery.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 28, 2010)

Sorry, you meant the incan heads................:fail: On my part for not reading, got LED on the brain.

Ya those are the same. LOL


----------



## csshih (Jul 28, 2010)

LOL notsofast....


----------



## skyfire (Jul 28, 2010)

no problem, hehe, just glad to know for sure now.

im leaning towards the E1E. so i can lego with my e2dl:thumbsup:. i love the smaller/shorter heads of the incan e-series.


----------



## KuKu427 (Jul 28, 2010)

You mean like this?


----------



## skyfire (Jul 28, 2010)

KuKu427 said:


> You mean like this?




thanks for showing me what i have to look forward to. you tease!:nana:

so how much longer you going to make us wait? 
no need to answer that of course. i have other lights to keep me occupied, for another week or so.


----------



## BarryG (Jul 28, 2010)

My E2D has the clip on the body, my E1E has the clip on the bezel. no lego for me. Unless I put my E2D head and clicky tail on the E1E body, hmmmm......

Barry


----------



## jslappa (Jul 28, 2010)

Kuku427 (steve ku) is also the guy who brought us a Ti D10 and Ti EX10 that are extremely coveted here. I can vouch for him, as I imagine dozens more can too. These pills started out finned, and after thoughtfully listening to our suggestions, they are now solid brass.


----------



## MikeyT (Jul 28, 2010)

I just ordered a KX2 conversion head for my E2D - now I'm thinking one of these drop-in's would have been a better option. I'll see how I like the KX2 but I suspect I'll be buying one of these as well.


----------



## lemlux (Jul 28, 2010)

I've used my single level drop in with an e1 body on my key ring since I received it. (My 5-year old McGizmo mechanical 2-level twistie tailcap has lanyard holes for the Key Ring.)

My 3 other e-series incandescent heads are all the original teardrop type with a flat plane bulb opening that doesn't fit these drop-ins. At one point KuKu was contemplating either making an entire e-head or a second version of the drop-in that would fit the original tear-drop heads.

Any new product introductions likely on this front?


----------



## csshih (Jul 28, 2010)

with ku, possibilities are endless. seems he has the ability to bring a product to market extremely quickly.


----------



## ninemm (Jul 28, 2010)

Steve is a pro at making things happen. That's for sure. :thumbsup:


----------



## KuKu427 (Jul 29, 2010)

lemlux said:


> I've used my single level drop in with an e1 body on my key ring since I received it. (My 5-year old McGizmo mechanical 2-level twistie tailcap has lanyard holes for the Key Ring.)
> 
> My 3 other e-series incandescent heads are all the original teardrop type with a flat plane bulb opening that doesn't fit these drop-ins. At one point KuKu was contemplating either making an entire e-head or a second version of the drop-in that would fit the original tear-drop heads.
> 
> Any new product introductions likely on this front?


They're actually both in the works. Teardrop drop-ins should be available soon.

Thanks for all the support guys! lovecpf


----------



## prime77 (Aug 7, 2010)

Any updates on when these will become available. I can't seem to get on the website.


----------



## csshih (Aug 7, 2010)

writing from the airport...
unfortunately, the host that does both my website and velenodesigns is having routing problems with their isp. they are trying to get the situation resolved again.


----------



## KuKu427 (Aug 9, 2010)

I also maintain a sales thread on CPFMP


----------



## Arcus Diabolus (Aug 15, 2010)

Anyone know the output at medium and low modes? and the runtimes?

This might just be the what I'm looking for! Neutral emitter, nice output and I don't have to change the way my E2D looks! Now my only problem is how to get one.


----------



## nmr (Aug 17, 2010)

OK, I am a little slow in this arena...

If I have a completely stock old E2e (only has the momentary on pushbutton tailcap that you twist for constant on)....what do I need to purchase from Veleno?

How do the multiple modes work? Do I need to buy a new tailcap? Which module should I buy? Does it truly "drop in" if I simply unscrew the head, or do I have to do some modding? 

Help me with some step by step instructions on how to update by E2e so I will actually use it....

Edited to add: I just realized my E2e has the teardrop bezel....what does that mean to me?


----------



## notsofast (Aug 17, 2010)

You have the old style bezel so you will have to get the tower that fits it.(if he has any left) 

It is 100% a "drop-in", turn the bezel upside down the incan bulb falls out, carefully (do not knock the dome off the led) slide the tower in.

You can switch modes with your tailcap just like a clicky. Press and release, press release, will change modes. It has memory so when you get the mode you want either twist on while holding or release and wait a few seconds and twist on for that particular mode.

It is all simple and straight forward.


----------



## nmr (Aug 17, 2010)

Thank you for the info!

I notice from the website that the teardrop bezel is available, but is not in the drop down list...does anyone know the cost of that option?

Also, if I wanted a "click for constant on" tailcap, where would I look to buy one from? I have the "gunmetal grey" color I believe.

Thanks again!


----------



## nmr (Aug 17, 2010)

lemlux said:


> I've used my single level drop in with an e1 body on my key ring since I received it. (My 5-year old McGizmo mechanical 2-level twistie tailcap has lanyard holes for the Key Ring.)
> 
> My 3 other e-series incandescent heads are all the original teardrop type with a flat plane bulb opening that doesn't fit these drop-ins. At one point KuKu was contemplating either making an entire e-head or a second version of the drop-in that would fit the original tear-drop heads.
> 
> Any new product introductions likely on this front?


 

I happen to have the teardrop style also....his website claims they are available for the older teardrop style....am I missing something? Is there another reason these may not work on my old E2e?


----------



## notsofast (Aug 17, 2010)

He did make a drop-in that fit the old style bezel....he may be out of them. Send him an email and ask. I have a clicky tailcap I will sell you PM me if you are interested.


----------



## KuKu427 (Aug 17, 2010)

The teardrop style heads have a slightly different structure than the new ones. Since I try to get as much contact between the module and the head as I can, there are two styles of drop ins. 
I believe you can also screw in a McClicky into you tailcap. Please email me if you want that too.


----------



## ResQTech (Aug 17, 2010)

Nicest drop-in I've seen! Any more info on the heads they have for the EX10/D10?


----------



## DHart (Aug 18, 2010)

Awesome drop-in for the E-series incan lights. I got mine yesterday. Can't decide if I want to run it in my new E1e or my old E2 (with the E1e head). Have been trying both out. 16340 in the E1e and 17670 in the E2. I think it will live in the E2 with a 17670 for a while.

Great useful beam (very wide and bright spill with a well defined central spot as well... you get pretty good throw with a room filling spill.)

Quick ceiling-bounce output test puts it neck and neck with a Quark AA XP-E R2 and Quark 123x2 XP-E R2 (all three running on a single 4.2v li-ion.)

Steve is doing great things in the illumination world!


----------



## prime77 (Aug 18, 2010)

I got mine today and am really pleased with it. Really well put together and packaged really nice. Fits my E2E and E2D head like a glove. Just what every E-series fan has been dreaming for. The beam has lots of spill with a nice hotspot. Great work Steve. I for one am a happy customer.


----------



## spectre3 (Aug 22, 2010)

I can't get the order to go through. prompt says something about paypal not recognizing my card. I'm not paying with paypal though. any help?


----------



## KuKu427 (Aug 22, 2010)

Please email me and I'll send you an invoice or discuss other options.


----------



## prime77 (Aug 22, 2010)

Does anyone have any idea what the runtime on high would be when using 2 cr123s. I've looked through this thread and the one on the marketplace and couldn't find one. I was just curious.


----------



## oef24 (Aug 27, 2010)

I just wanted to let everyone know that I received my E-Series dropin for my E2d. It fits perfectly and has given new life to my old E2d. I will definitely be ordering another one for my E2e and E1e. 
Steve shipped out the dropin last Friday and it arrived exactly 1 week later perfectly packaged and ready to run. If you have a problem with PayPal, visit his website and send him an email. I placed my order via PayPal in Chinese but only because I knew how to navigate the page, not because I speak Chinese. He has a notice on the Veleno Designs website to email him if you get the Chinese PayPal page. 
Another satisfied customer that will be back for more. Keep up the great work Steve.

O


----------



## Southpawtact (Sep 11, 2010)

Will someone please explain to me what the teardrop and non-teardrop heads are? Pictures would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## biker1 (Sep 12, 2010)

Steve has been amazingly responsive and patient regarding my application questions as it pertains to my beloved E2D (soon to be more loved  )
I will be ordering the 2 level neutral LED which will be available next week. 
The product looks great, and even more importantly, is Steve's support behind his products and company. After all, a Company is only as good as its Customer Support, and from what I have experienced, Steve's is one of the Best :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Thanks Steve.


----------



## DHart (Sep 12, 2010)

biker1 said:


> The product looks great, and even more importantly, is Steve's support behind his products and company. After all, a Company is only as good as its Customer Support, and from what I have experienced, Steve's is one of the Best :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks Steve.



This is so true. Steve is definitely one of the "good guys" in the lighting world! You can count on him.


----------



## Vinniec5 (Sep 13, 2010)

Anyome know the runtimes and output of the 1-CR123 drop-in?

And how long it takes to recieve it here in the US?

Thx


----------



## fyrstormer (Sep 14, 2010)

I ordered one of these this weekend. I am very much looking forward to finally having a Surefire I'll actually use.


----------



## csshih (Sep 14, 2010)

Southpawtact said:


> Will someone please explain to me what the teardrop and non-teardrop heads are? Pictures would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


that would only apply to the ancient style bezels.. not the newer ones.



Vinniec5 said:


> Anyome know the runtimes and output of the 1-CR123 drop-in?
> 
> And how long it takes to recieve it here in the US?
> 
> Thx


not sure about the runtime, but it takes 3-7 business days I think. The parcel is coming from Taiwan.


----------



## thompsonkrav (Sep 20, 2010)

Is it safe to assume that these will drop in the M600A Scout's also?

Thanks


----------



## Burncycle (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm interested in the single mode, which mode is it, brightest (~250 lumens)?


----------



## biker1 (Sep 20, 2010)

Burncycle said:


> I'm interested in the single mode, which mode is it, brightest (~250 lumens)?



As per Steve:
Regarding the 2 Mode & 3 Mode - Neutral drop in - lumens OTF >


1. 25, 250 

2. 15, 75, 250 


I would assume the 1 Mode is 250 lumens OTF

The run times are 2 hours with Primaries and
1 Hour with AW17670 1600mAh

^ I assume the above run times are on High


----------



## notsofast (Sep 21, 2010)

thompsonkrav said:


> Is it safe to assume that these will drop in the M600A Scout's also?
> 
> Thanks



They only fit the E-series lights.


----------



## skyfire (Sep 21, 2010)

Ive been using my 2-mode neutral tint tower in a E1E, with McTC as my edc, and decided to do a runtime test, with the current battery im using. Solarforce 880mah rcr123(white). (i will be ordering a bunch of better li-ion soon, wrapped in black)
Mine is from the latest run i believe, driven at 1 amp.
I cant measure its lumens, but from ceiling bounce tests, its brighter than my quark AA2 neutral XPG, also brighter than my Jet lll M Q3(neutral). running off a fully charged 18650. although i perfer the Q3 tint. the tint on kuku's tower is prefered over the quark neutral xpg, but not by much.
I decided to do the test in 10 minute intervals on high, flashlight was kung-fu grippped in my fist most of the time for heatsinking. the results as follow, which was a pleasant surprise.
cell charged to 4.17v. measured from my craftsman DMM. also, waited 5 minutes for cool off period before turning back on for the 10 minute test.

after 10 minutes, measured at 3.87v
another 10 min. measured at 3.678v
another 10 min. measured at 3.565v
another 10 min. measured at 3.45v
another 9 min. measured at 3.25v then flickering started to warn of low battery power.

tested voltage 5 minutes later, and was at 3.31v. ran it on high again, and lasted close to 3 minutes before low power warning flickering.

note: the voltage reading are not very accurate, as i did not always time the measurement during cool off period. I noticed, the voltage would increase by the 100th as i am measuring it. most likely due to less heat.

so, in short i got 49 minutes on high. of course, its high mode was not as bright on a fullly charged cell. but the difference from low was very noticable.


----------



## fyrstormer (Sep 21, 2010)

ninemm said:


> Steve is fully potting my module. Not sure if this will be a future "standard" feature or if he will offer it for an additional charge. He's definitely seeking to make extremely reliable modules. Steve's a great guy to boot. Always eager to help resolve any issue that might arise with one of his products.


But if he's a great guy, why would you boot him? 

Sorry, coffee hasn't kicked in yet. :tired: Very much looking forward to the arrival of my E-series drop-in.


----------



## bullterrier (Sep 27, 2010)

got mine to day 
but i do not work with 17670 in my e2d ore e2e it works fine with 2 cr123. 
is i doing some thing wrong:thinking: 

mine is a 2 mode 2xcr123/1 Li-lonl neutral led. 
i am using UltraFire 17670 1800 mAh 

best regards bullterrier


----------



## biker1 (Sep 27, 2010)

bullterrier said:


> got mine to day
> but i do not work with 17670 in my e2d ore e2e it works fine with 2 cr123.
> is i doing some thing wrong:thinking:
> 
> ...



I wonder if the Ultrafires are too short, and therefore, not making contact??
(assuming they are properly charged)
There may be more info here somewhere re: the length

EDIT:

Take a look here re: tapered body of some E's
www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=212308


----------



## bullterrier (Sep 27, 2010)

biker1 said:


> I wonder if the Ultrafires are too short, and therefore, not making contact??
> (assuming they are properly charged)
> There may be more info here somewhere re: the length
> 
> ...



i think the nippel are to short on the battery my batteries fit perfect in my e2e and e2d body. 

and i have try out 3 different UltraFire 17670 and all is fresh from the charger.


----------



## biker1 (Sep 27, 2010)

bullterrier said:


> i think the nippel are to short on the battery my batteries fit perfect in my e2e and e2d body.
> 
> and i have try out 3 different UltraFire 17670 and all is fresh from the charger.


Send Steve an email, as he will most likely know for sure


----------



## bullterrier (Sep 27, 2010)

did forgot to say that i have try my batteris in my e2e and e2d body with me nithcore extreme head so the batteries work with that head and my bodies. 
so i think my problem is my battery. 

+i have tryd my drop in in my e1e and it works. 
so i think the nippel on the battery is to low.


----------



## biker1 (Oct 1, 2010)

I will be receiving my 2 Mode, neutral drop in any day now.
Regarding run time >>
2 hrs. on primaries
1 hr. on 17670

Are R123's a no no 

I forgot the specs of the driver/led?
Is 6 volts the limit?


----------



## bullterrier (Oct 1, 2010)

ok it's my batteries. 
i found 1 ultrafire battery of my 8 witch work in my e2d. 
and its nipple is little longer.


----------



## biker1 (Oct 1, 2010)

Good to hear


----------



## It01Firefox (Oct 1, 2010)

biker1 said:


> I forgot the specs of the driver/led?
> Is 6 volts the limit?



Voltage range is 2.8 - 6V. So only one rechargable or two primaries. Two RCRs will release the magic blue smoke.


----------



## biker1 (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi There!
Right now I have a Malkoff M61 in a VME head on my E2D, and I love the light, but wish the end of it was more compact. How does the beam compare with the M61? If it is even close, I would love to put the original head back on and use one of these dropins instead (and put the M61 in a larger host.)
Thanks!


----------



## Knife Boy (Oct 13, 2010)

I am using a 3 mode neutral in my E1e, and it is fantastic. This light has been brought back to life thanks to this dropin. I always loved the small size of this light but the incandescent left much to be desired (especially in recent years with the high lumen LEDs). My E1e is now back in the EDC rotation. Thanks!


----------



## csshih (Oct 13, 2010)

fresh eddie fresh said:


> Hi There!
> Right now I have a Malkoff M61 in a VME head on my E2D, and I love the light, but wish the end of it was more compact. How does the beam compare with the M61? If it is even close, I would love to put the original head back on and use one of these dropins instead (and put the M61 in a larger host.)
> Thanks!



I would say the tower dropin makes the beam wider because of the shallow reflector. I don't have a M61 to compare, though.


----------



## zcxczx (Oct 14, 2010)

I'd like it to get a solid 90 minutes on high flat regulation.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Oct 14, 2010)

csshih said:


> I would say the tower dropin makes the beam wider because of the shallow reflector. I don't have a M61 to compare, though.



That makes sense, I guess the only way to know for sure is to order one. I generally use the M61 as a flood light anyway. 

Thanks for your reply!


----------



## Burncycle (Oct 14, 2010)

Just received my single mode for the E2D, works great!

Just to confirm, heat wise it should be ok to run it on 2 primaries continuously correct? And it should be ~2 hours on a fresh set?

I'm excited, the beam looks way better than the stock bulb.

I wrapped some of the metal tape around the body because it wobbled but only a tiny amount... but when pushing it in, the fit was now so snug that a little bit of the tape slid down onto the threads the body screws into... it still screws in fine, so it shouldn't hurt anything right?

Thanks again for this great product lovecpf


----------



## TMedina (Oct 14, 2010)

Got mine yesterday as well - definitely a nice addition.

The machining was very smooth - I had no problems dropping into my SF E2O and looks to be a solid performer.

-Trevor

ETA: The M61 has a solid hot spot and good spill to either side. The light comes from the bezel in a tight triangle - a foot or two from a wall, you can see the hot spot and the spill in a tight circle, getting progressively larger as you step back.

The V-design also has a very tight hot spot, but a hell of a lot more spill. Almost a splash of light surrounding the hot spot, easily three or four times the size of spill surrounding the M61.


----------



## roberttheiii (Oct 21, 2010)

I am so very close to ordering one of these. Ah. It is killing me a little. My E1E was my first Surefire that and I carried it religiously for years. Looks like it might get a second chance.


----------



## mhanbury (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi,

What a great forum.

I had a Surefire E1E as a gift and after reading discussions in this forum upgraded it to the Lumens Factory E1R Extreme bulbs and RCR123 cells. What a difference!

Again based on reviews in this forum looking for a cheaper workhorse torch I went for the Solarforce L2 with the XP-G R5 dropin. Superb value for money and light output.

However now running the E1E even with the Lumens Factory bulg just does not compare to the Solarforce L2 with the Cree XP-G I'm looking for an LED upgrade.

What velenodesigns LED drop in would be best for the E1E with a single RCR123 cell and what sort of output and runtime can I expect?

Thanks


----------



## mhanbury (Nov 2, 2010)

Also whats the difference between the neutral and cool white. Are the both the same output with just a different tint? Recommendations for an E1E with a RCR123 cell?

Thanks


----------



## illuminate (Mar 21, 2011)

I want to upgrade my E1e, because the output is very weak.
But the main seller from Veleno Design meant, that the bulb is not compatible with the E1e.
He sells the bulb only for the E2e.

I'm very confused ... please help me!


----------



## midget (Mar 21, 2011)

veleno designs e-series tower IS compatible with the E1E. i have one in mine right now.

but with the current ones being offered, you have to run it on an RCR123a. you can actually run it on a primary 123a but the output is lower than what the drop-in is capable of.


----------



## Roger999 (Apr 7, 2011)

Does anyone have a problem with mode saving if the light is only turned on for like 1 second? Eg with my E1E running on 1X AW RCR123, I put on with low for 1sec to look at something then turn it off, then press it on 10secs later it will be on high. But if I hold it on low for 3secs, turn it off, then turn it back on it stays on low.


----------



## It01Firefox (Apr 7, 2011)

Roger999 said:


> Does anyone have a problem with mode saving if the light is only turned on for like 1 second? Eg with my E1E running on 1X AW RCR123, I put on with low for 1sec to look at something then turn it off, then press it on 10secs later it will be on high. But if I hold it on low for 3secs, turn it off, then turn it back on it stays on low.



I don't have a "problem" with it, as that is the way the driver is designed.



from the sales thread said:


> New drivers:
> 2 x CR123 / 1 x li ion:
> Three mode 1.0 amp: 2.8V - 6V, 65ma, 330ma, 1.0A. *Two second memory*.
> Two mode 1.0 amp: 2.8 - 6v, 115ma, 1.0A. *Two second memory*.
> Single mode 1.0 amp 2.8 - 6v



You need to keep it on for a minimum of two seconds to memorize the mode.


----------



## Roger999 (Apr 7, 2011)

It01Firefox said:


> I don't have a "problem" with it, as that is the way the driver is designed.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to keep it on for a minimum of two seconds to memorize the mode.


 Ah okay, didn't see that part, thanks for the help!


----------



## elumen8 (Apr 7, 2011)

I heard a rumor that Veleno Designs (ku) was going to come out with an E-series drop-in that would work well with a single primary 123 cell. Can anyone confirm that? Has anyone else heard anything about it?

JB


----------



## Z-Tab (Apr 7, 2011)

Check out his thread on the Marketplace, in the Dealer's Corner. Here. On the last page, he says that he's adding one cell modules to the line-up.


----------



## elumen8 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thank you Z-Tab for pointing out that thread. EXACTLY what I wanted to hear.

JB


----------



## Roger999 (Apr 7, 2011)

Z-Tab said:


> Check out his thread on the Marketplace, in the Dealer's Corner. Here. On the last page, he says that he's adding one cell modules to the line-up.


 FUUUUUUUUU

He works on a CR123 compatible module 2 days after I order my module lol.


----------



## bdusseau (May 24, 2011)

Could someone please tell me if a 3 mode Tower will work with a twisty tail cap or will I have to buy a clicky too?


----------



## jssp78 (May 24, 2011)

I have a 2 mode and it works with a twisty cap.


----------



## bdusseau (May 24, 2011)

jssp78 said:


> I have a 2 mode and it works with a twisty cap.


 Thanks for the info.


----------



## KDOG3 (May 30, 2011)

Bump, the 3 mode that works with the primaries is EXACTLY what I'm looking for!


----------



## csshih (May 30, 2011)

KDOG3 said:


> Bump, the 3 mode that works with the primaries is EXACTLY what I'm looking for!


 
you know, when I wrote this review almost a year ago, I didn't think I'd ever be actually selling these myself! I'll have some in my shop soon - it'll be posted up in the MP.

Craig


----------



## Knuckles (May 31, 2011)

I bought one of the 3-mode drop ins from LightHound. It was an amazing light but I couldn't stand the method of clicking and waiting for it to memorize the mode and what not. It was my first multi-mode drop in and will be my last. I quickly exchanged it for a single mode and have been very happy. A must buy for anyone with an E2E. The first thing I noticed though is the tint is somewhat greenish (I have the neutral one). It doesn't bother me at all but it's just something I notice every time I turn it on.

By the way, anyone know the runtime on high with CR123As?


----------



## nick2k (Jun 23, 2011)

i just got my dual cell 2-mode drop-in from csshih/Illumination Supply today. after playing around with it at home tonight, i must say it sure brought life back to my E2D. i hadn't used it in almost 4 years. i stopped using it because it was eating up batteries and wasn't as bright as this junky LED light i got from China. but after a year or so from using it, i noticed that the build quality and the electronics (switch and bulb mode) was becoming crappier every month. so i finally decided to see if there was a mod available for my dependable, but battery chomping, Surefire E2D.

thanks to CandlePowerForums, i found out about the Veleno Designs drop-in modules for the E-series Surefires. after using the Veleno Designs drop-in module, i noticed how much brighter it was than before. even brighter than the junky 120 lume LED flashlight i had before (i gave it away to some dude at my car's dealership a month or so ago). plus i should be getting *way* more battery life from these CR123s thanks to the LED tech and the dual mode capability. w00t!

my thanks to Illumination Supply for having the drop-in module available for me to purchase. also thanks go to Veleno Designs for creating this drop-in module.

Cheers! :thumbsup:


----------



## elumen8 (Jun 23, 2011)

I picked up the 1-cell 3-mode drop-in, from Craig at Illumination Supply, for an E1e that I had laying around...all I can say is that this is exactly what the E1e wanted to be when it grew up.

The low output on the drop-in is lower than that of the original incan bulb...and the med-high outputs put the incan to shame. The warmth of the beam is quite attractive. Its not as floody as I thought it would be...that is a good thing. Its not the brightest kid on the block but it holds its own against the others.

I've been whining about finding a 1 cell multi-mode drop-in for my E-series incan lights for quite some time...this fits the bill, perfectly.

-JB


----------



## jdboy (Aug 11, 2011)

I just received my neutral white 2 mode drop in today for my E2D. What a great product! It took one turn of the copper foil on the upper and lower part of the drop in to make it fit the head and body of my light perfectly. I done a little run time test with a UltraFire 1800mah 17670 and it only dropped .24v in a 30min. test. I've only seen two flaws and I'm not really complaining about either. First one is it has a very pronounced doughnut in the beam. I can live with it as I'm not usually a white wall hunter. Second is the emitter globe seems to have a flash line something resembling one nearly right down the center of it. That may be normal as I've never seen an exposed LED before. Think Steve hit a home run with this design!


----------



## vudoo (Aug 23, 2011)

Illumination Supply and Lighthound have sold out of these dropins. Does anyone know where else I can purchase one from?


----------



## shane45_1911 (Aug 23, 2011)

vudoo said:


> Illumination Supply and Lighthound have sold out of these dropins. Does anyone know where else I can purchase one from?


 
Steve does not have any directly?
www.velenodesigns.com


----------



## csshih (Aug 23, 2011)

they have been discontinued for something else. stay tuned.

Craig


----------



## PCC (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh, Craig, you're such a tease! I can tell except that Craig would kill me for giving out privileged information...


----------



## elumen8 (Aug 24, 2011)

Dang, I was just about to call Craig for a drop-in to put into another e1e host that I just picked up on clearance. Any idea on an ETA for the new set-up?

-JB

ps...Peter, you can tell me...we just won't let Craig know you spilled the beans LOL


----------



## KuKu427 (Aug 24, 2011)

I was hoping to start offering them late Aug... But it looks more like early September.
Spill what beans?:whoopin: LOL


----------



## csshih (Aug 24, 2011)

Craig


----------



## vudoo (Aug 24, 2011)

I am quite dissapointed that the dropins are no longer available. I don't want to have to buy a whole head....

Anyone got a dropin they don't want??


----------



## precisionworks (Aug 29, 2011)

KuKu427 said:


> I was hoping to start offering them late Aug... But it looks more like early September.
> Spill what beans?:whoopin: LOL


 
What will the price be on the next release?


----------



## Viper715 (Aug 29, 2011)

Steve was saying that there going to be around $80. I've been trying to save up for two of the iterations but it's been hard as I have been purchasing too many lights and upgrades lately.


----------



## KuKu427 (Aug 29, 2011)

The head should go for $80.


----------



## Tomcat! (Aug 30, 2011)

vudoo said:


> I am quite dissapointed that the dropins are no longer available. I don't want to have to buy a whole head....
> 
> Anyone got a dropin they don't want??



That's exactly the reason I jumped on the Veleno when I saw them. I really wanted to keep the original form factor and make use of the huge spill offered by the SF reflector. Adding a new head loses the character of an E series light, and for me makes the E1e pretty pointless as I would be increasing it's size. With Lumens Factory also offering a head for their range of E series LED drop-ins, the Veleno had unique selling point. I can't help thinking that Steve's new head will be competing directly with LF, which raises the question of whether that's necessarily a good thing?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Aug 31, 2011)

Here's hoping very strongly for a black finish option.
Everyone here knows you can match Surefire's greenish anno.
I didn't buy the Lumensfactory's oversized E head because that anno match is disgusting and black isn't offered.

Wish I could of grabbed one more of the E drop-ins before they stopped being made. Was such a great product


----------



## Viper715 (Aug 31, 2011)

Competition is always a good thing! I have faith in Kuku427 and with his past history of great designs I have no doubt this is going to be a great addition to any E addicts collection. The design keeps the original form factor design which I'm happy for. The choice is where it's at flood medium and tight optics choice of xpe xpg and XML choice of tint bin choice of driver and of levels it's got something for everyone. It's custom quality and choice at retail pricing. Ask Milkyspit to put something like this together for you and see what the price is and it's worth it at that price too as I am a milky fan.


----------



## precisionworks (Aug 31, 2011)

> It's custom quality and choice at retail pricing.


+1

For almost the same cost as a Malkoff P60 drop in, the E-series module is a bargain.


----------



## badkarmaiii (Sep 6, 2011)

Will the model for the teardrop head work in the newer-style head?

Thanks,
Lee


----------



## KuKu427 (Sep 8, 2011)

Yes, it will but with greatly reduced contact area for heat transfer.


----------



## Kayback (Sep 9, 2011)

I recently bought one of these drop-ins to improve my E2D that's been sitting unloved on my shelf for ages. I didn't want new style head as all the offerings are too big.

Now I realise these are off the market pending a new and improved head, but I don't want a new head. I just wanted a drop in LED.

The one I bought is labelled as a "Neutral White LED single mode tear drop".

I got it from Lighthound which advertises it as "Independently tested to provide 250 lumens of actual output".

Now the item I received was not the same as the picture. The brass heatsink is different. The packaging was as described at the start of this topic, the dispenser ball, copper tape, the whole lot. 

I can't measure the output, but I was not impressed with it at all. It is marginally better than the incan it replaced. 

Picture from the Lighthound website






What arrived :





The LED drop in compared to a Streamlight PT2-L on high





The standard E2D incan compared to the same PT2-L on high





The E2D is stock except for this drop in.

What went wrong?

KBK


----------



## KuKu427 (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi KBK,
You bought a drop in for the old style head.
As for output, factor in the spill and let me know if that gets the module near the 250 lumen mark.
Here's a link of beamshots of stock vs led drop in. http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...odules-Run-3&p=2505635&viewfull=1#post2505635


----------



## Khornite (Dec 23, 2011)

Steve, aren't you gonna make any more of these drop-ins for E-series ?
I enjoy the looks and size of the E2D, but E2DL somehow disgusts me with its unproportional length.


----------



## KuKu427 (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm still making them, just not selling them direct.
Illumination Supplies and Lighthound both place orders regularly.

I like the E2D as well, too bad it doesn't have the throw of the E2DL...


----------



## mau91 (Dec 24, 2011)

I recently got a 2 mode neutral white drop in for my E2E and I really like it, but now it seems like it's acting weird. The two modes are dimmer now than when I first got it, and sometimes when I have it on high it will flicker and flash back to its original brightness. It's not the batteries because I tried putting fresh ones in. Is my drop in defective?


----------



## claren (Feb 14, 2012)

I purchased an E-series dropin through the CPF Marketplace. The back of the drop-in has a green ring, and the following is printed on it: NANJG ROHS-101B-AK . What model is this ? 

Actually, I already know that it is a 2-stage neutral, so a better question would be "what _*voltage range*_ is this drop-in?" .

Could any of these drop-ins be used with two AW 3.6 750mAh rechargables ?


----------



## csshih (Feb 14, 2012)

claren said:


> I purchased an E-series dropin through the CPF Marketplace. The back of the drop-in has a green ring, and the following is printed on it: NANJG ROHS-101B-AK . What model is this ?
> 
> Actually, I already know that it is a 2-stage neutral, so a better question would be "what _*voltage range*_ is this drop-in?" .
> 
> Could any of these drop-ins be used with two AW 3.6 750mAh rechargables ?



6V maximum, so no! single li-ion or 2 CR123A.

C


----------



## dmz (Feb 28, 2012)

Is Veleno Designs making any more of these drop-ins for E-series or are the ones for sale the last of the inventory?
I don't see the E-series drop-ins on the Veleno Designs website.


----------



## KuKu427 (Feb 28, 2012)

We're still making the modules but only for wholesale orders. 
Lighthound and Illumination Supplies both carry the modules.


----------



## JNewell (Feb 28, 2012)

One cell as well as two cell?



KuKu427 said:


> We're still making the modules but only for wholesale orders.
> Lighthound and Illumination Supplies both carry the modules.


----------



## dmz (Feb 28, 2012)

How do you switch between high and low modes?


----------



## KuKu427 (Feb 29, 2012)

That is correct one cell and two cell versions.

The driver has a two second memory, 0.5 for the 1 cell version. If the light is on for more than 2 second (0.5) it will turn on in that mode the next time you use it. If its on for less than 2 seconds (0.5), it will switch to the next mode.


----------

